#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Zoek vriendinnen

## Imara

Hai,

Al mijn vriendinnen zijn getrouwd of hebben andere prioriteiten dat vind ik zelf heel jammer . Het is tegenwoordig heel moeilijk om betrouwbare vriendinnen te vinden/hebben.

Ik zoek eerlijke en gezellige vriendinnen om wat te drinken, kletsen,shoppen, bios etc. etc.

Ik hoop van jullie te horen

x

----------


## halimatje21

ja ik zou het wel leuk vinden maar hoe oud ebn je dan en waar woon je 
en wat is je msn

----------


## saffiramarokkaasje

Ja ik zou het ook wel leuk vinden, Hoe oud zijn jullie en waar komen jullie vandaan?

stuur anders een pm of msn.

----------


## cendy

Ik zou het ook tof vinden maar ik ben wel uit Belgi!!

----------


## Fetosja

ik zou et ook wel leuk vinden ben uit Rotterdam xx

----------


## moslima meid

ja ik ken het getrouwd vriendinnen :Smilie:  het lijkt me leuk.....

----------


## nisrinetje

halloo ik ben ook op zoek naar vriendinnen hahahha leuk ..

----------


## Feministe

Ik oook ik ook. Groepsknuffel!!

----------


## MisSardinas

hoi,
ik ben ook op zoek naar vriendinnen, ben verhuisd van belgie naar nederland.

groetjes

----------


## Swoerden

dit is precies wat ik zoek.... meiden die gewoon tijd voor je hebben..

----------


## Studentje_

Ik meld me..!! Ben de enige van al mijn vriendinnen die ook nog niet getrouwd is :S.. ik ben een levensgenieter.. trouwen komt nog wel..  :grote grijns:

----------


## divyes

ik kwam bij toeval op deze site omdat ik eigenlijk opzoek ben naar vriendinnen. ik woon pas in de omg van den bosch en ben een alleenstaande jonge moeder met jongekinderen. wie kan me een beetje opweg helpen met deze site..enne tja zoals ik al zei ook ik zoek vriendinnen.
================================================
Self Certification Mortgages UK
credit mortgage

----------


## samarrrr

hey jah ik zoek ook vriendinen om mee lol te hebben en leuke dingen mee te doen 
is mijn msn [email protected] tot snel doeidoei groetjes

----------


## miss-alhoeceima

jaah ik zou het leuk vinden om nieuwe vreindinne te hebben hahahhahahahhahahah leuke dingen doen dit en dat bla bla hahahahhahahahahhaha xxx miss-alhoeceima

----------


## palestijntje

salam alykom meid.

ja klopt er is bijna niemand om te vertrouwen tegenwoordig ik ben ook op zoek naar een goeie vriendin om van alles mee te delen en leuk te maken dus net alsof onder de dames net als wat je zegt shoppen bios kletsen enzovoorts als je wil kan ik je goeie vriendin worden inschallah wat is je msn of je telefoonnummer hoop dat we elkaar zo snel mogenlijk kunnen zien en spreken en hoop dat we vriendinnen kunnen zijn stuur je msn door of je nr beslama(L)

----------


## Josra1

heyy ik zoek ook vriendinnen waar ik leuke dingen mee kan doen en die tijd
voor je hebben maar ik woon wel in limburg

----------


## Josra1

hey ik zoek ook leuke vriendinnen die ik kan vertrouwen en leuke dingen mee kan doen
mensen in deze tijd zij echt gek en niet te vertrouwen nou ik snel wat te horen hier is mijn msn ook voor ander dames die die dit lezen josra1hotmail.com ik hoob snel wat van iemand te horen lijkt me leuk tot snel doeiii

----------


## palestijntje

hey josra:P

pas is je nr kan ik je bellen meid en daar houden we contact josra:P
beslamaxx

----------


## Josra1

jah lijkt me ook heel leuk om vriendine te hebben waar ik me uit kan gaan en zo maar is moeilijk om betrouwbaren vriendine te hebben ik ben 21 en woon in limbug dus ik hoob snel van iemand wat te horen

----------


## yasmina&luna

hoooii meiden ik kom zelf uit rotterdam en zoals de forum zegt ben ik ook opzoek naar vriendinnen met wie ik leuke dingen kan doen en lachen!ik hoor gauw van julliee xxxxjessspm me maar!!

----------


## soussia29

hoi..........

----------


## soussia29

hoi........

----------


## liefje12345

pm me maar

----------


## Josra1

hey jah ik zoek ook vriendinen die tijd voor je hebben en die voor je klaar staan 
en waar je leuke dingen mee kan doen dit is mijn email [email protected] ik ben zelf 21jaar en woon in limbug 
ben gezelig en gek en hou van lol en gek doen hahaha hoob snel wat van iemand te horen groetjes josra

----------


## moi_marokkina

inet vind je ze ook niet, heb ik ook gedaan.
die zijn helemaal onbetrouwbaar, kattekoppen.

----------


## Zouzou87

Gezelligheiddddddddd, ik ben ook nog opzoek naar mensen om mijn vriendengroepje uit te breiden  :Smilie:

----------


## Yasmine69

me too............ik ken dat ook en ben ook op zoek naar leuke gezellige vriendinnen om samen leuke dingen mee te doen,laat maar snel iets weten ikzelf woon in ned limburg,tot gauw hopelijk x

----------


## moslimadiamantje-

ik ook huggieeeeeee join the club lady's :boogie:

----------


## Umm Sayfullaah

Salamoe a3laikom lieve damesss,

ik kom uit Rotterdam, en ik zoek ook zusters/dames om mee te praten, leuke dinge te doen enz. 
laat insha Allaah wat van julliee weten! 

xx

----------


## katalina

im in girl let me know knuf

----------


## Yasss

> Salamoe a3laikom lieve damesss,
> 
> ik kom uit Rotterdam, en ik zoek ook zusters/dames om mee te praten, leuke dinge te doen enz. 
> laat insha Allaah wat van julliee weten! 
> 
> xx


hee laddies ik kom uit amsterdam afstand is geen probleem zolang het maar betrouwbaar is en up voor gezzeligheid.

pm xx

----------


## Berber030

zou je ook mannelijke vrienden willen

----------


## Yousra1111

Ik kom uit amsterdam en ben ook zoek naar vriendinnen!

----------


## maroc-meid

ik kom uit rdam en ben ook opzoek naar vriendinnen  :Smilie:

----------


## lela marakchia

echt schattig !

----------


## Carpediem2012

[QUOTE=divyes;4174873]ik kwam bij toeval op deze site omdat ik eigenlijk opzoek ben naar vriendinnen. ik woon pas in de omg van den bosch en ben een alleenstaande jonge moeder met jongekinderen. wie kan me een beetje opweg helpen met deze site..enne tja zoals ik al zei ook ik zoek vriendinnen.
================================================

Salam,

Wat leuk om iemand tegen te komen die ook uit Noord-Brabant komt. Het lijkt mij leuk om met jou in contact te komen (alle andere leuke meiden zijn natuurlijk ook welkom, haha).

In het kort iets over mijzelf:

Ik ben 35, woonachtig in Tilburg (maar verhuis binnenkort naar Oisterwijk), single en op zoek naar oprechte, eerlijke, spontane en leuke vriendinnen. Samen dingen ondernemen, elkaar steunen in goede, maar ook in slechte tijden en samen een fijne en eerlijke vriendschap opbouwen.

Lijkt me leuk om met je contact te komen.

----------


## Filosofie.

Me too, ben zelf 17 jaar woon in den haag. pm gerust.

----------


## ZorgzameMeid

Ik heb al 7 jaar geen goede vriendinnen meer gehad. Pff mijn leventje is zo saai haha.

Nou ik kom uit Rotterdam en de reden dat ik geen vriendinnen heb is omdat ik niet zomaar iemand in vertrouwen ga nemen net als vroeger. 
dus bij deze meld ik me...

----------


## Umm Sayfullaah

Ik woon ook in rdam, pm me inha Allah

----------


## MarokkaanseDame

Hey ik wil ook best je vriendin zijn mail me Groetjes

----------


## LovelyDiamond

Ik ben ook op zoek naar een bff.

----------


## Tabdarst010

Kijken jullie uit dames, niet veel meiden zijn te vertrouwen!

----------


## DORAA.

hoe oud ben je n waar woon je? lijkt me leuk meid , tsja iedereen kent t wel

----------


## FATIHAA

jaaaa ik zou het ook wel leuk vinden pm me met ej whatsap ofzo x

----------


## sirat-islam

Veel succes zuster!

----------


## maroc-meid

pm me maar

----------


## Yasminadean

Ik sluit me aan meiden stuur maar een pm

----------


## DORAA.

wie heb zin om aanstaande vrijdag wat te gaan doen?

----------


## Yasss

PM me ik kom uit Amsterdam maar geen probleem als je ergens anders vandaan komt !!  :grote grijns:  

Yasmine

----------


## DORAA.

Ik kom uit de buurt van adam wat ga je vrijdag doen?

----------


## Yasss

> Ik kom uit de buurt van adam wat ga je vrijdag doen?


Ja weet k nog niet jij ? Jullie ?

----------


## Miri-

Dames uit Noord-Brabant ( of ergens anders) PM me maar! I love FUN! Ik kom zelf uit Eindhoven en ben 21 jaar.

----------


## senoirina

Goeiemorgennnnn lady's

Ik sluit me aan, kom zelf uit rotterdam 

xxx

----------

